

Bill Gates on Steve Jobs on “60 Minutes” - nashequilibrium
http://allthingsd.com/20130513/bill-gates-on-steve-jobs-on-60-minutes/?mod=thisweek

======
nashequilibrium
My original title was "Bill Gates has transcended Silicon Valley". Its just
amazing what he is achieving in his second act, hopefully we can get more
successful valley ceo's stepping out of their bubble and tackling real world
issues as well.

